# [SOLVED] DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello,

I was requesting Remote Assistance with Windows Live Messenger with my friend and when he accepted, this message came up. It restarts over and over again. It's been doing this every time I turn it on. 
There is also another error but I have no idea what it is.
Heres a pic









Very annoying and I can't do anything with it. Help would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly*

*HPDirector.exe* is a file that is part of the HP Printer software. It tells you ink levels and you can clean the print heads here. Run the setup from the HP Printer Software disc again. If you no longer have the CD, download the software from HP's support/download drivers site. Just type in the model # of our printer to be taken to the drivers page.


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly*

Okay then, I'll install HP Printer software again but what about the DCOM error?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly*

Go to Start -> Run -> type *services.msc *and press Enter
scroll down to *DCOM Server Process Launcher*
Right Click -> Properties
Change Startup type to *Disabled*
Click on Recovery Tab
Change all failures to *Take No Action

*You may be infected with malware. After this head over to the security section of this forum and post there for more help. 

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly*

Hmm...I'm not sure if this changes anything but when I turned that laptop on just then, there is no countdown to restart anymore. When I followed went to Services, it said 'Started'.

So do I still follow your instructions and disable DCOM Server Process Launcher and then post in the security section?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly*

If you are not getting the countdown, then no need to turn off the service. I would still check for malware, and see how it goes, if you get the countdown you can turn the service off to trouble shoot the system.


----------



## speedo1998 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly*

Okay then. I'll post in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section and get help from there.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly*

Glad it got sorted, please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

